# Radio for..



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

....use in the shower?
Does anyone have any recommendations? and where to buy them?
Something and simple, that will pick up local fm stations.

Thanks
Bec


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

My mom got me one of those last year. Is still in the box I think. Havent seen it since boxing day.

I think it was from boots. Looked pretty simple, certainly nothing flash, but I imagine it worked.

I guess it depends on whether you want something functional (i.e. which produces noise), or something which produces hi-fi quality shower tunes!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Do you physically actually want to take it in the shower with you so you can shower with it and hear it? ;D


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

> Do you physically actually want to take it in the shower with you so you can shower with it and hear it? Â ;D


Hmm, Yes!
Why else would I want a radio in the shower :


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

WAW a water proof radio then :. I have never seen or heard of one of these hence why I asked


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

OOps, sorry Abi, yes they do make them.

I've found this
http://householdappliances.kelkoo.co.uk ... mefree&orw

Anyone tried this?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL Bec girl whatcha been up too  ;D... it says your session has expired LOL ...you saucey minx  You been having private net sessions again 

Quote :-
Sorry - your session has expired. 
This might be because this page has not been used for 10 minutes, or because your browser does not allow 'Session cookies'. You can check for 'session cookies' in your browser preferences.

To keep the site running as quickly as possible, we need to store your search information during your visit to the site - if we didn't limit this to 10 minutes, the site would run a lot more slowly.

To get back to the results page, make your search again - we apologise for any inconvenience. 
ired LOL  Unquote :


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Oops too much surfing and not doing any work! ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Naughty girl [smiley=whip.gif]...was funny though


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Glad I keep you amused  ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

So what time is your shift finishing tonight becky? 8). All nighter is it :-*


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> So what time is your shift finishing tonight becky? Â 8). Â All nighter is it Â :-*


All night long doing her TT forum shift!!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

On a serious note....I got given one of these last Xmas by my sister-in-law. We have one of those "enclosed" showers that doubles as a steam room. The radio worked fine for a while, but eventually condensation caught up with it and it gave up the ghost. In hind sight, should have taken the radio out of the shower each time and let it "dry out". Other than that, it was great.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Just put a conventional radio in a tesco's bag and tie the top...and presto you have a shower room radio!!


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

> So what time is your shift finishing tonight becky? Â 8). Â All nighter is it Â :-*


6am! [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]

Brett, can you recall the make?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Just put a conventional radio in a tesco's bag and tie the top...and presto you have a shower room radio!! Â


What like the bag you wear over your head to keep it dry when you shower .


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

> What like the bag you wear over your head to keep it dry when you shower Â .


Class, pure class


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> What like the bag you wear over your head to keep it dry when you shower Â .


It is called shower cap! ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I forgot to mention he has the blue stripes down his back too with ocseT engraved on it ;D


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

> It is called shower cap! Â ;D


Don't start mentioning caps, it could go completely off thread then! :


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Coils!


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Packs  ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Becky,

Have a look at this link for shower radios from Boots.

Ttotal has one that looks like a Penguin.

http://www.boots.com/newsearch/sear...ationId=&contentId=&articleId=&Go.x=14&Go.y=9


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

3 for the price of 2 yippyyyyyy ;D


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks V, I don't quite fancy a penguin watching me have a shower though! 

I quite like the silver "performance" pack ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Thanks V, I don't quite fancy a penguin watching me have a shower though! Â


I was going to give you a Penguin as a present and replace his eyes with buttons cameras!! What a shame you don't like Penguins! ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I could think of something else that would stimulate her shower time with a hole in the middle of IT! : ;D


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Tell me! Tell me!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:...nope...shan't : ;D


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Oh pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Nope ;D


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

:'( [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Has it got anything to do with rubber.............

..............rings ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Nope ;D


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Doh!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Nope to that too missy


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Hmm something with a hole in it ??? :-/

Would I be alone in the shower or accompanied?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Erm alone with this 'thing' as your company ;D heheheh


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Interesting way of increasing your post count ladies!


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

What? Chatting! Thats what its for!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh hello V ;D ...trust you to come in on this conversation ...go away


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Men always interrupt at the worst moments :


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Soap on a rope!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

OK...I will fuck off then, if I am not wanted!  :'(


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

They do don't they Bec ;D. Especially when they hdsohdjdhfsddfdinbedheiefeaandyourtryingtojjedhaeoahaveaclimaxhejofhhfehfohdtheysometimesdhjoahfdahaveprematureejaculationhfdjfhjhjska ;D ;D ;D ..see if you can make htat out : ;D har har har


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Soap on a rope!


Nope ;D


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

> They do don't they Bec Â ;D. Â Especially when they hdsohdjdhfsddfdinbedheiefeaandyourtryingtojjedhaeoahaveaclimaxhejofhhfehfohdtheysometimesdhjoahfdahaveprematureejaculationhfdjfhjhjska Â ;D ;D ;D ..see if you can make htat out Â : ;D har har har Â


lol

But no, I don't have those worries, my man is very considerate of my "needs" and "wants" Â


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hheheheh . I said only some though not referring to my hubby he performs like a dream boy :-*  :-X


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Vlastan has gone quiet .....Vlastan......Vlastannnn where are you ;D :


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Of course, please accept my humble apologies.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

So has pgc ...gone silent : . Damn not many males we can pick on tonight Becky :


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Boo! We've scared them off, or they can't think of any good retorts  ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The only thing you need in a shower is someone to wash your back


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

There's a few more places that need "cleaning" too  ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Leave the cleaning till last... 8)



> There's a few more places that need "cleaning" too  ;D


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

lol


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

mmmmm only 2 and bit hours before my next shower 8) pity I'll be alone :-/ ;D



> lol


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

> mmmmm only 2 and bit hours before my next shower 8) pity I'll be alone :-/ ;D


Hmm, time's getting on - I might just have to drag someone in the shower with me  
Just to make sure my back is clean of course


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Hmm, time's getting on - I might just have to drag someone in the shower with me Â
> Just to make sure my back is clean of course Â


So did you drag the rubber duck in the shower with you to clean your back along with the thing with the hole in the middle ;D


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Unfortunately I was alone :'( 

But I did have other pressing engagements to attend to  ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Unfortunately I was alone Â :'(
> 
> But I did have other pressing engagements to attend to Â  ;D


 : :-X :-*


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

> Interesting way of increasing your post count ladies!


 : I can't believe I just read that :


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

He's just jealous about our little chats we have


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hey Becky :-*...I was standing in Argos today next to a lady at counter 'A' heheheh : who was waiting for her purchase to come through on the counter. Guess what it was ;D... A penguin shower radio ;D ;D ;D ;D. I just wanted to let you know first and foremost when my eyes glanced over I thought of you :-* and secondly Argos sell them aswell. 
I asked her how the much the little fella was and she said Â£7.99


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

P.S...I was almost going to buy you one and forward it to you as a gift for christmas


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Thank you :-* glad you remembered


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Thank you Â :-* glad you remembered


 ...have you got hold of one yet ;D


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Now what we on about?!


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

Just thought you might like to know the Boots Sale has started on-line, the shower radios ar now half price. http://www.boots.com/shop/product_details.jsp?productid=1038719
What a bargain.


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

I finally managed to get one and so did his mother!!  Oh well at least he's got a spare one now :


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Mothers eh Bec


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

I know : :


----------

